# Permanent TSB - Laser Card



## pussycat (24 Jan 2007)

I want to apply for a laser card. What are the requirements to get one i have a current account & savings account with the bank. Advantages / disavantages????


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2007)

As far as I know only _PTSB _can tell you what conditions they put on issuing such cards. I would have thought that simply being a current account holder was sufficient.

The main advantage of a _Laser _debit card is that you don't have to carry cash and can make payments and usually get cash back in most shops. Potential disadvantages are that you can more easily spend your money (but not get into debt unless you have an overdraft) and if card security is compromised then somebody could clear out your account (as long as it's not your fault and you report it immediately you should be compensated but it can take time).


----------



## quinno (24 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I would have thought that simply being a current account holder was sufficient.


 
They probably have a minimum time for being an account hiolder as well. BOI I think want toyu there 12 months before they'll issue a laser card (from my experience).


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2007)

I got an _ATM/Laser/Cirrus _card immediately when I opened a _PTSB _current account years ago but maybe the rules were different then?


----------



## Barley (24 Jan 2007)

I also got one straight away when I opened a current account with them last year. Had no previous dealings with them at all prior to that. My one doesn't have any chip on it though, so I still have to sign for stuff. Check with them if yours will have chip, if this suits you better.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2007)

Mine still doesn't have a chip either. They seem to be a bit behind on this. I seem to recall them planning to have it rolled out last year but maybe I'm mistaken. They did switch to chip & pin _VISA _cards a few years ago.


----------



## moneyhoney (24 Jan 2007)

You often have to have your salary credited to your c/a before you can get a laser card.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2007)

Good point - I was in that position so maybe that's what mattered?


----------



## Barley (24 Jan 2007)

moneyhoney said:


> You often have to have your salary credited to your c/a before you can get a laser card.


 
Not so with ptsb, in my experience. Myself and husband opened the account as a joint current account while keeping our own separate accounts as well, with the plan of paying sums in each month whenever it suited us, not by a regular direct debit. We got a laser/atm/cirrus card and cheque-book straightaway, no questions asked.


----------



## pussycat (24 Jan 2007)

Yes my salary is going straight into my current account.So is it only the amount you have in your account & you cant go over that?? i wouldnt want an overdraft.


----------



## Barley (24 Jan 2007)

pussycat said:


> Yes my salary is going straight into my current account.So is it only the amount you have in your account & you cant go over that?? i wouldnt want an overdraft.


 
That's about right pussycat. You can always use a credit card or take out an overdraft if you want/need more than what's in your account. A small overdraft facility is handy to prevent you inadvertently running out of money while using a laser card, especially if you also have a number of direct debits going otu of your account every pay-period. Either that or keep a close eye on your balance online and note what the card has been used for.


----------



## Misty23 (24 Jan 2007)

I switched from AIB to PTSB last summer & got a Laser card immediately. No hassle! The visa card is also really low 9.9% apr i think so it is worth having rather than the higher rip off AIB & BoI


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2007)

Better to clear your _CC _bill each month before interest charges kick in and avoid ripping yourself off.


----------



## Tonio (26 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Mine still doesn't have a chip either. They seem to be a bit behind on this. I seem to recall them planning to have it rolled out last year but maybe I'm mistaken. They did switch to chip & pin _VISA _cards a few years ago.



Myself and the missus both have PTSB Laser cards and these are not chip & PIN yet either.  I read somewhere that March 2007 was the deadline for completion of the switch.  Some retailers are expressing surprise to me when I present my non-chip & PIN card.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jan 2007)

Is the March 2007 deadline not for having chip & _PIN _on credit cards but not necessarily debit cards? Searching for "chip" on the _PTSB _website gave me the following... 

```
[B]Search Results[/B]

You search for [B]chip[/B] returned the following results:
[B]Showing: [/B]1-10 of 21

[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]Microsoft VBScript runtime [/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]error '800a000d'[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]Type mismatch: 'Server.URLEncode'[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]/server/site_search.asp[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2], line 241[/SIZE][/FONT]
```


----------



## moneyhoney (26 Jan 2007)

Is the March 2007 deadline not for having chip & [I said:
			
		

> PIN [/i]on credit cards but not necessarily debit cards?


 
The dealine is not for the rollout, but for use of PIN. After 17 March you can't sign if you have a Chip and PIN card. Some people are still signing even though they have a Chip and PIN card becuase they forgot it or don't want to use it or whatever. After 17 March they have no choice but to use the PIN.


----------



## redstar (13 Mar 2007)

According to PTSB's website .....

[broken link removed]



> The issuing of chipped permanent tsb Laser cards will *begin* towards the end of 2006.


----------



## Sar (13 Mar 2007)

One of the staff in PTSb in Dun Laoghaire told me that the chip and pin laser cards wouldn't be available until August.


----------

